# 10-week-old puppy with tail on its forehead



## Catlady (Nov 13, 2019)

Narwhal is a 10-week old dachshund mix 







https://www.kold.com/2019/11/13/narwhal-week-old-puppy-with-tail-its-forehead/


----------



## Olivia (Nov 13, 2019)

I was't planning to look at this, just thought I'd read about it  Wrong! But I'm glad it's nothing serious.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 13, 2019)

why did I look?


----------



## Marie5656 (Nov 13, 2019)

*Sounds like dog is otherwise healthy.  I wonder if it is an undeveloped "twin" like what sometimes happens in humans.  Seems like they think there will be no health issues, so that is good. *


----------



## Pepper (Nov 13, 2019)

Does this come from the National Enquirer or News of the World?


----------



## Catlady (Nov 13, 2019)

@Pepper  = I included a link this time.   

I actually think he's cute, not like that poor two-headed kitten.  The vet said there's no chance that the tail will grow or cause him any discomfort.


----------



## Wren (Nov 14, 2019)

I wonder if he can wag it ?


----------



## Doomp (Nov 17, 2019)

I wish they'd named him Buddy or Max, not "Narwhal." I don't like joke names, even for pets.


----------

